# 4x4 in <R, r, U>



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 10, 2010)

I got a challenge on the cubing MSN group about scrambling and solving the 4x4 with only R, r and U moves. After about half an hour I devised a method for it.

1. Solve a 1x3x4 block on R.
- First solve the DR corners, then insert the edges piece by piece using U r U' type algs.
2. Solve the r-slice except for the LL.
- First solve the D centers, then insert the edges and centers simultaneously.
3. Parity fix.
- r U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r
- Go back to step 2 
4. CLL.
- Only 2-gen.
5. Solve UL and UR edges.
- R U R' U' r U R U' Rw' type algs.
6. Finish.
- Same algs as step 4, with setups r U r' U or r' U' r U'

Example solve:

Scramble: U2 R' U' r' U2 r2 U' r' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' r U r' R U R' U' r U R2 r U R2 U r U' R U2 R' U r2 U' r2

1. 1x3x4 block on R
Corners: U R' U R'
Edges: 
U' R2 U' r U R2 
U R' U' r U R
U2 r U' R' U r' U' R
U' r U' R U r' U' R U r U' R2
U' r' U R U' r U R'
2. r-slice
D-Centers: r'
B-part: r U r' U' r U r2 U2 r
F-part: r U r' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U r U2 r'
3. Parity fix
r U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r
2. r-slice
r' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U r
U r U2 r' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U r U2 r'
4. CLL
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'
5. L and R edges
First edge: Rw U R' U' r' U R U' R' U2
Second edge: Rw U R' U' r' U R U' R2 U' R U r' U' R' U Rw 
6. Finish
r U r' U R U R' U' r U R U' Rw' U' r U' r'
r' U' r U' Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R U r' U r U'

The parity is a bit inconvenient. The later on in the solve, the easier it is to recognize parity, but the more you mess up. If anyone knows a <r, U2> parity alg that doesn't mess up the r-slice, please tell me.

Comments and other new algs are welcome 

EDIT: My PB as of now is 49.55.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 10, 2010)

VERY NICE. i was just wondering, how long you took to come up with the solution?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 10, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I got a challenge on the cubing MSN group about scrambling and solving the 4x4 with only R, r and U moves. *After about half an hour I devised a method for it.*


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 10, 2010)

oops sry missed that part


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratulations, you success the challenge


----------



## Karma Cat (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice, and congratulations =D


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 7, 2010)

<R, r, U, u> is fun too


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I tried that. It's a lot harder imo.


----------

